# changement de Ddur et garantie



## fantasy (15 Novembre 2004)

tout d'abord bonjour à tous!!
bon je suis "the neewbie" du mac car je suis en train de faire le changemement PC à mac
(powerbook 15 1.33 512mo 9700......)
or je voudrais changer mon disque dur seul, est ce que ma garantie va sauter!!
désolé de poser cette question mais j'ai jamais vu une réponse concrète (un coup oui un coup non)
merci
question bonus:
je passe d'un dohtan 1.7 512mo radeon 9700 128mo, ddur 5400tr/min à un powerbook 1.33...(voir au dessus) à votre avis, au niveau du changement sa va me faire mal???


----------



## r e m y (15 Novembre 2004)

Regardes dans la doc du Powerbook. Si Apple te donne la marche à suivre pour changer le disque dur, alors c'est que tu peux le faire en conservant la garantie intacte (sauf sur le disque que tu ajoutes bien sûr)

Tu peux aussi aller sur cette page http://www.info.apple.com/usen/cip/ qui donne par modèle, la liste des opérations que l'utilisateur peut effectuer lui-même (en conservant la garantie)

Maintenant, même en faisant une opération "autorisée" par Apple, si tu mets un grand coup de tournevis sur la carte-mère au passage, ta maladresse ne sera pas couverte par la garantie (même chose si tu fais tomber ton powerbook du porte-bagages de ton vélo )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Cette question a souvent été posée, alors une petite recherche te donnera plus d'info.
 Sinon rapidement: Tu peux changer ton DD, mais il ne sera pas garantie par Apple. Par contre tu dois faire la manoeuvre avec le plus grand soin. Car un choc sur CM ou autre n'est pas garantie, alors ne le fais que si tu le sens bien.

 Sinon pour la comparaison, je ne te dirais qu'une seule chose, tu vas passer sur un OS super stable, et ca c vachement important, d'autant plus que la, le multi tache sera possible.


----------



## fantasy (16 Novembre 2004)

désolé pour la "recherche" j avais essayé, mais je n'avais pas trrouvé grd chose!pour ce qui est du démontage, pas de problème, je démonte toujours tous mes portables!

encore merci


----------



## Amophis (16 Novembre 2004)

Sérieusement c'est toujours aussi sombre cette histoire de garantie pour le changement du disque dur... je pense que c'est suivant et selon....


----------



## drs (17 Novembre 2004)

salut

effectivement, c'est une sombre histoire.

Il y a un fait indéniable, c'est que l'utilisateur est en droit de changer tout ce qui peut etre changé dans l'ordi, sauf les pièces propriétaires (genre carte mere apple). Le hdd en fait partie, car l'obligation de retourner chez un apple center pour changer de disque peut etre assimilé à de la vente (de service) forcée, ce qui est totalement interdit en france.
Sur les pc, une étiquette est apposée sur la tour, disant que si elle est déchirée, la garantie saute. Cette manière de faire n'est pas légale, car vous avez le droit, par exemple, de rajouter de la ram, opération impossible avec ce genre d'étiquette.
Sur les macs portables, on peut ouvrir la machine pour changer le disque, cette opération ne fait pas sauter la garantie. Mais l'opération est tellement complexe à effectuer (tout à base de clips en plastique ou il faut retenir son souffle pour ne pas les casser) que je pense que les propriétaires de pbook ou ibook (dont je fait partie) encore sous garantie hésitent à le faire.

Donc en fait, l'ouverture de la machine n'est pas interdite. Mais les conséquences peuvent etre désastreuses 

Alex


----------



## macinside (17 Novembre 2004)

drs a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> effectivement, c'est une sombre histoire.
> 
> ...



faux ! toutes ouverture de la machine est assimilé a une opération non autorisé par le fabricant, donc qui annule la garantie et n'importe quels revendeurs ou centre de maintenance ouvrant la machine pour y installer un disque dur non Apple fera également perdent la garantie


----------



## Amophis (17 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faux ! toutes ouverture de la machine est assimilé a une opération non autorisé par le fabricant, donc qui annule la garantie et n'importe quels revendeurs ou centre de maintenance ouvrant la machine pour y installer un disque dur non Apple fera également perdent la garantie


 Je me doutais bien avoir déjà lu un post de toi dans ce sens là.... Par contre, si c'est un centre agréé Apple, et que la personne a les certifications pour la maintenance des portables, cela ne fait pas sauter la garantie?


----------



## Onra (17 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faux ! toutes ouverture de la machine est assimilé a une opération non autorisé par le fabricant, donc qui annule la garantie et n'importe quels revendeurs ou centre de maintenance ouvrant la machine pour y installer un disque dur non Apple fera également perdent la garantie


  Ce n'est pas parce qu'Apple dit que le fait d'ouvrir la machine fait sauter la garantie que c'est légal 

 Ca me rappelle l'achat de mon iPod, le premier du nom, qui était garantie 3 mois seulement, d'après Apple. En total désacord avec la loi française, Apple avait cédé et changé ses étiquettes. Mais en tout cas, sur ma facture Darty de l'époque, ainsi que sur la doc de l'iPod, c'était bien écrit "3 mois de garantie"... j'ai toujours les preuves   

 En tout cas, le risque de se voir refuser d'appliquer la garantie par Apple en cas de problème alors qu'il s'aperçoive que la machine a été démonté est élevé. A chacun de savoir s'il sera capable de tenir tête au SAV Apple et faire valoir ses droits. De toute façon quelque soit le problème, il faut souvent discuter pendant longtemps avant d'obtenir gain de cause...


----------



## Amophis (17 Novembre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> s. De toute façon quelque soit le problème, il faut souvent discuter pendant longtemps avant d'obtenir gain de cause...


  Discuter??? se battre oui .... :hein: mais bon, c'est comme ça.


----------



## macinside (17 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je me doutais bien avoir déjà lu un post de toi dans ce sens là.... Par contre, si c'est un centre agréé Apple, et que la personne a les certifications pour la maintenance des portables, cela ne fait pas sauter la garantie?



oui, d'ailleur les centres de maintenance ne doivent pas le faire sauf si c'est pour remplacer un disque dur défectueux comme la même référence de disque commandé chez apple


----------



## Amophis (17 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, d'ailleur les centres de maintenance ne doivent pas le faire sauf si c'est pour remplacer un disque dur défectueux comme la même référence de disque commandé chez apple


 Ah bon, car un centre agrée sur Bordeaux m'a proposé la manip pour 200¤ (je fourni le disque 7K60) en me certifiant que la garantie serait toujours OK... on m'aurais menti????


----------



## macinside (17 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, car un centre agrée sur Bordeaux m'a proposé la manip pour 200¤ (je fourni le disque 7K60) en me certifiant que la garantie serait toujours OK... on m'aurais menti????




tu comprendra quand tu aura envoyer ta machine en réparation a apple


----------



## MarcMame (17 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> un centre agrée sur Bordeaux m'a proposé la manip pour 200¤ (je fourni le disque 7K60)


200¤ pour installer un DD ????? J'ai bien lu ? :mouais:


----------



## Sebang (17 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 200¤ pour installer un DD ????? J'ai bien lu ? :mouais:



Y'en a qui n'ont pas peur du ridicule faut croire... :hosto:


----------



## Amophis (17 Novembre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui n'ont pas peur du ridicule faut croire... :hosto:


  Non, je vous jure, mais je leur ai répondu que c'était du vol... puis aucune réponse de leur part... bizarre.

 Je suis contient des risques que je prend si je décide de remplacer le disque aolrs que mon PowerBook est garantie 3ans, mais bon....


----------



## Amophis (17 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 200¤ pour installer un DD ????? J'ai bien lu ? :mouais:


 Oui ils ont des barême pour les différentes machines, et le PowerBook entre dans la catégorie "très hautes technicité".... mdr, donc chez eux, la moindre intervention sur un PowerBook te ruine....


----------



## freestate (18 Novembre 2004)

Bon, il faut quand même que je fasse part de mon expérience:

J'ai mis un 7200 dans mon alu il y a un mois (Hitashi Traver..). Avant de le faire, J'AI APPELE APPLE pour ces histoires de garanties: C'EST TOUT A FAIT AUTORISE de changer le disque!!!!! Et ça n'a AUCUN impact sur la garantie (sauf le disque qui en sera exlu, bien évidement!!)

Ton portable est a toi, il n'est pas a Apple! Si ton vendeur t'a dit que tu n'avais pas le droit, il ne savait pas ou il t'a menti!!!

Crois moi, les 4200t/m (totalement ridicule dans une telle bête d'ailleurs), tout le monde les change! 


Une fois pour toute, arreter avec ces histoires de garantie!!! Va y, un jeu de tournevis d'horloger et GAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Par contre, si tu as peur de le faire, c'est une autre histoire, mais va pas payer 200E pour ça. Il y en a pour 30 minutes de boulot!

Le gain de vitesse est impressionant! Pas de problème de surchauffe, au contraire même, il chauffe moins!


----------



## Amophis (18 Novembre 2004)

freestate a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il faut quand même que je fasse part de mon expérience:
> 
> J'ai mis un 7200 dans mon alu il y a un mois (Hitashi Traver..). Avant de le faire, J'AI APPELE APPLE pour ces histoires de garanties: C'EST TOUT A FAIT AUTORISE de changer le disque!!!!! Et ça n'a AUCUN impact sur la garantie (sauf le disque qui en sera exlu, bien évidement!!)
> 
> ...


  Le changement est fait (voir l'autre post  )


----------



## freestate (19 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Le changement est fait (voir l'autre post  )


Bravo!


----------

